# Aquaclear 50 impeller/motor problem



## julesybird (May 27, 2013)

I bought an Aquaclear 50 filter two weeks ago and have been using it to cycle a tank. Today, out of nowhere, it stopped working - specifically, it stopped pulling water up the intake pipe. I could feel and hear that the motor was still working, so I unplugged it, thinking maybe that it somehow overheated. A little while later, I poured water back in, started it up...no luck getting the water up the filter. I moved the flow control thing to the right so that I could see the impeller, and it wasn't spinning. I found that if I nudged it, it would move that way, but not on its own. I plugged it in again, and it seems like the motor isn't buzzing much anymore. Does anybody know how I could fix this? I just dropped $40 on it and don't feel like spending any more if it's going to break so easily...Thanks.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have an Aquaclear 50 that does something weird when all is unpowered when changing the water. Upon starting back up...it doesn't move at all unless I poke at the impeller and then it runs like a banshee. I just had my Fluval C3 do this yesterday. When this first happened...I took the AQ50 apart and nothing was excessively dirty and nothing was wedging itself in the impellers way at all. I could come up with no explanation for this so I just realized I had to sometimes "nudge" the impeller to get it spinning. Once it starts, it's fine and runs like its supposed to. I don't know if this is what you are experiencing, too, but I thought I would share my impeller experiences with you.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Do you have sand in the tank? Sometimes fine substrate or debris will work it's way into the impeller shaft thus causing it to jam. I would recommend taking the filter apart and cleaning it out. As *Brentt700* mentioned, you can always "nudge" it and it should start spinning again.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have gravel mixed with coral in my tanks. Good point about the sand, though.


----------



## julesybird (May 27, 2013)

Eeek, the sand probably is to blame because I changed water today and things got turbulent. Thanks for the tip.

When you're looking at it from the front of the tank, is the impeller supposed to spin clockwise or counter-clockwise? I keep poking it, but it won't spin.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Looking atop my filter..mine spins clockwise I believe.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

+1 to impeller nudge. I have to do this often when restarting my AC filters. At 1st I was all huffy puffy,like I can't believe I spent good money on this hunk of junk. Now I love the AC filters,and wouldn't think to use any other HOB. Also,when I do take the filter completely apart,I use a cotton swab to apply some vaseline to the impeller housing on the motor,it seems to help a bit in keeping it from having the impeller fail to start on it's own. But still the pressing down on the impeller itself is enough to get it spinning. So don't just poke at it Use a pen,or something similar in shape to press down on it,and sorta kick start it by getting it to turn manually. Actually I think mostly the issue is that the impeller simply hasn't gone far enough down to be in contact with the motor. Which is why it won't spin.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

agree with impeller nudge. i actually just unseat the intake an push it back in and it gets going


----------

